# Home made log cart.



## Pallet Pete (Dec 24, 2011)

I thought I would show you guys my firewood cart I made a few years ago so others can do this or give me ideas on how to make it better. It is a firewood cart made from a couple of treated 2*4's and a 20 dollar TSC dolly. Believe it or not it isn't made of pallets  :lol: 

Merry Christmas 
Pete


----------



## stejus (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks like a nice tool to move wood around... Once you get snow, slap some ski's on that!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 24, 2011)

Haha ya I use it to go up steps into my mudroom in the winter maybe I can attach a winch to it and skies then pull it up the steps this year  :lol: 
That would be so much easier.
Merry Christmas 
Pete


----------



## sgt7546 (Dec 24, 2011)

I use a very similar set up, except I built a box about that size that I use a strap to hold onto the dolly.  I did this so that I can still use the dolly to move large rounds in the yard.


----------



## libertyridge (Dec 24, 2011)

I was given one of those as a gift, but wheels too small and tipsy when loaded- so it serves to hold kindlin.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 24, 2011)

Pretty cool idea. Good thinking 
 "not made from pallets"; 
but could be.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Dec 24, 2011)

looks good.  nice idea


----------



## raybonz (Dec 24, 2011)

What no pallet wood? Looks great and clever idea! The International Pallet Recycling Council (IPRC) has been notified about your violation(s) and a law suit has been filed.. 

Ray


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 24, 2011)

Heck, I'm nominating you for a Red-Green award: if the women don't find you handsome, at least they find you handy.  My only suggestion (since you asked) would be to make the angled pieces at the top swivel for ease of loading.  If you put a cross-piece between them, you could just grab that and open it in one move. 

This is cuter than a speckled puppy-dog in a red wagon under a Christmas tree, and you ought to put it in your sig line, don'tcha think? 

I use a cargo sled (summer and winter) for hauling wood around.  I pull it right into the sun-room and unload it on the rack.  However, it is not nearly as cool as this.


----------



## Cazimere (Dec 24, 2011)

[quote author="Pete1983" date="1324707838"]I thought I would show you guys my firewood cart I made a few years ago so others can do this or give me ideas on how to make it better. It is a firewood cart made from a couple of treated 2*4's and a 20 dollar TSC dolly. Believe it or not it isn't made of pallets)

 Nice job Pete. I made one from a dolly too. I put a longer bottom plate on and covered the back too keep dirt from falling on the floor when i wheel it into the house. It has a leg on the back that only swivels far enough to support it while loading & unloading.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice job Caz!

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 24, 2011)

Very nice caz looks good I might copy it. 

Merry Christmas 
Pete


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 24, 2011)

I've been contemplating using a dolly to bring wood in the house, but the wife would freak if I tracked my outdoor P-handle dolly across her floors.  I thought of making a rack that I could move with the outdoor dolly up onto my covered front stoop and then use a second indoor dolly to take it the rest of the way.  What I had in mind for the indoor dolly is one of those fold away deals with the no-scuff tires.

http://images.ecommetrix.com/commerce/55/montage_22345.jpg


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 24, 2011)

libertyridge said:
			
		

> I was given one of those as a gift, but wheels too small and tipsy when loaded- so it serves to hold kindlin.




I saw him hauling a load of kindling. Does that count for anything?


----------



## Shari (Dec 25, 2011)

sgt7546 said:
			
		

> I use a very similar set up, except I built a box about that size that I use a strap to hold onto the dolly.  I did this so that I can still use the dolly to move large rounds in the yard.



Got a picture?

I'm working on something similar - but it's 'not-ready-for-prime-time' yet.


----------



## sgt7546 (Dec 25, 2011)

I will snap a couple when i wake.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 26, 2011)

How did you anchor the sheet metal caz? 

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## Cazimere (Dec 27, 2011)

I used pop rivets on the bottom plate & self drilling pan head screws on the larger back plate.


----------

